# The Mega Epic POST YOUR RIG/TONE Thread



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 22, 2009)

So..this is where you list your gear,pics if ya got em, and any clips/vids you have of your sound. It'd be nice to have one big database of the gear and tones everyone has for multiple reasons:

1) So others can hear what you're going for
2) So when you change your sound and gear you can look back and hear what you used to sound like
3) It'll give others a chance to see what various amps, guitars, etc can potentially sound like
4) Because it'd be cool and I said do it..don't make me get "ethnic" up in here..

Start yer postin!! Remember this is the rig CLIP thread..clips or nothin!


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Screw it, I'll go with this



The first part is my backup rig, the Marshall 8200 (soon to be boosted with a Bloody Murder)

The second part is my Invader, through the Engl Standard cab. The sound I go for is quite a thick sound, clarity, and NO damn djent unless I can help it. "Djent" is so boring now.

Guitar in this is an ESP M207 with a Bareknuckle Nailbomb in the bridge, the rest of the rig isn't playing any part in it on the vid.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 22, 2009)

How in the hell did I start this thread and not add my own shit?

(All gear stock unless otherwise stated)

Guitars:BC Rich Dracos
Amp: Modded Peavey JSX w/ JJ High Gain KT77 kit
Cab: Vader 4x12
Boost: Coffin Blood Drive
Misc: "Headly" The Rig Watcher (the most important part of the rig)


----------



## Distortion (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's some pretty generic Dual Rectifier tone I got pretty much a day or two after I bought the head and brought it home. Was more in a thrash metal mood that day 

Amp: Mesa Dual Rectifier, spongy + tube rectification. Chn 3, modern.
Cab: Vader 2x12
Guitar: Ibanez Destroyer DT-420 2002 re-issue. Stock pickups.



The low end kinda craps out because I used an el-cheapo web cam. Will have to record some new stuff with my 7 string and a better webcam or mic the cab up.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 23, 2009)

White Silo HSH with Maple Board and Trem on the way! Dimarzio Breed/HS-3 and Air Norton 
Fender American Deluxe Strat with Scalloped Rosewood FB and Dimarzio Virtual Solo/HS-3/Virtual Vintage Heavy Blues 2
Carvin S-750 Acoustic 
Egnater Rebel 20
Egnater 212 with 80s
Avatar 412 with Vin 30s
Radial Tone Bone Hot British
Radial Tone Bone Classic Distortion
MXR ZWOD/MXR Custom Shop OD/MXR Phase 90
Ibanez TS-9/TS-9 DX 
Boss DD-6/GE7/PS-5/OC-2/CE-5/V-Wah
Roland Cube 60
Roland Micro Cube
Line 6 Pod XT (bean ) 

No pics of what I currently have. The pics I have now are of all the gear I had between 2004 and 2008. I miss only some of the guitars I had like my YJM and the EBMM Silo and the maple neck Fender American Deluxe and the EBMM Axis. Those were really great. They all had that "Mojo" . 
My taste in gear is pretty different that the way it was even a year or so ago. Before I favored high gain amps and lower action, high output pickups. Now Im totally into lower gain/medium gain amps and medium to higher action and lower output pickups. And I think my playing has improved because of it I know my tone has for sure! Less is more! Thats for sure!!!! 

I will have pics soon of all of my gear. I dont have a camera at all right now but because posts suck without pics, here are some of my old stuff.......





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## col (Jan 23, 2009)

Mako Mak2 + Matamp + Ran 1

Mako Mak2 + Matamp + Ran 2

Mako Mak2 + Matamp + Schecter clip

The guitar is a Ran custom 7-string:

Neck-through
Mahogany body and neck, ebony board
Lundgren M7 & Smooth Operator











Framus Cobra + VHT Fatbottom


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 23, 2009)

Carvin DC135T
Gibson Gothic V

into 

Pod XT Live











Clip

netmusicians.org - the guitar gear mp3 database


----------



## budda (Jan 23, 2009)

Col, i *much* prefer your C7 clips as far as a tone I like to hear. Excellent playing too! I think that an improved drum sound on your recordings would make the whole thing sound even better . Also if you add more bass to the bass tone it would round out the guitar tone as well . still sounds pretty good though - i can't program drums to write my own stuff .

My clips don't really get my tone that I have, IMO. I need to do a new recording as I have tweaked my setup more - unfortunately my TS is down so it wont be until I have a working one again!

I leave the TS on all the time, even for cleans - i roll back the neck vol to keep a 90&#37; clean signal on the clean channel. Now that the TS isn't working right now, I've found that i get the punk tone I've been wanting out of my amp using the crunch channel, and i could go play some comeback kid covers with my ultra channel - which has me stoked, as it means i dont need a new amp lol. (I still want one though )

in the mean time, here's a clip of an older tone. Part of my problem with my clips is bad mic placement.

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=6451591&q=hi&newref=1

and this is this year, same guitar, different tone, different mic.. better playing
http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=6946208&q=hi&newref=1

and If you'd like to hear more versatility, www.soundclick.com/thebuddaproject - the first four songs on the music page 

I need to get up some quality clips damn it!


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 23, 2009)

Main Rig:
Ibanez RG750 (Breeds)
Ibanez RG760 (Super 3, Blue Velvet, Breed Neck) 
Ibanez S540LTD (X2N, IBZUSA C3, Super Distortion)
Schecter C7 Blackjack (Seymour Duncan Blackouts)

Laney GH50L (KT77s)
ISP Decimator 
Bodenhamer Bloody Murder
Boss GT-8
Weber MASS
Avatar Vintage 2-12 (Eminence Swamp Thangs)

Photo:





Description: I get all my gain tones from the Laney with the Bloody Murder boosting it, and all the cleans are the GT8. Effects are all GT8 as well. I prefer a crunchy rhythm tone, and a very compressed lead sound. Clean, I love a good JC120.  I would say I lean more towards the older Marshally Thrash and Death tones of the late 80's and early 90's.

Video Clips:



I need to make some new vids... lol


----------



## col (Jan 23, 2009)

budda said:


> Col, i *much* prefer your C7 clips as far as a tone I like to hear. Excellent playing too! I think that an improved drum sound on your recordings would make the whole thing sound even better . Also if you add more bass to the bass tone it would round out the guitar tone as well . still sounds pretty good though - i can't program drums to write my own stuff .



Yeah, the Lundgren has a very raspy and grindy tone tone to it. The drums, well, I really can't be arsed to concentrate on them, they're just amp tone clips after all. 

About adding the bass, that's what I've done in the clips. The guitars are hipassed around 120 Hz and there's a boost around 80 Hz on the bass guitar.

I do the drums like this: I write them in guitar pro, export midi and open the midi in ezdrummer and export from ezdrummer to wav.

Btw, where are your rig pics!!?  

The links in your post redirect me to the soundclick main page?


----------



## budda (Jan 23, 2009)

if you type in soundclick.com/thebuddaproject it should take you right to my page .

Also, the guitar tone will sound better if all the instruments sound better . I dial in my amp to work in a band context even though I dont have a band lol. All those "how do i get this guitarist's tone?" questions never seem to take into account that the guitar tone is also the culmination of the bass and drums as well - great bass and drums working with guitar can make an epic sound!


----------



## col (Jan 23, 2009)

budda said:


> Also, the guitar tone will sound better if all the instruments sound better . I dial in my amp to work in a band context even though I dont have a band lol. All those "how do i get this guitarist's tone?" questions never seem to take into account that the guitar tone is also the culmination of the bass and drums as well - great bass and drums working with guitar can make an epic sound



I know that.  I just can't be arsed to spend my time mixing amp clips when we're recording new material with our band.


----------



## wammy_bar (Jan 23, 2009)

recto-verb combo with the preamp isolated via the effects loop into my g-system. I have the rack-mount of the g-system taken out and rack-mounted along with my overdrive pedals and sonic maximizer looped into it appropriately. I also have the g-system controlling my amps channel, so I never have to press more than one button to change my sound. I have a wireless unit as well.

I just run my rack and amp off to the side on stage, and the a single cat5 cable runs out to the g-system controller and I have a clutter-free stage.

I also have an expression cable plugged into the controller for my wah.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 23, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So..this is where you list your gear,pics if ya got em, and any clips/vids you have of your sound. It'd be nice to have one big database of the gear and tones everyone has for multiple reasons:
> 
> *1) So others can hear what you're going for*
> 2) So when you change your sound and gear you can look back and hear what you used to sound like
> ...




Can I re-iterate this?

If you are using this as a list your gear thread, theres the "Random Pics Of Your Rig" thread, this is meant to be about the *SOUND* you get out of your rig, and how you get it.


----------



## budda (Jan 23, 2009)

someone was whining at me, in my defense


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 23, 2009)

budda said:


> someone was whining at me, in my defense



You've posted clips and about your sound though , others haven't


----------



## budda (Jan 23, 2009)

To sum it up:

*Post Clips or GTFO*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 24, 2009)

There..original post altered. Clips people..CLIPS!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 24, 2009)

Clips are here: netmusicians.org - the guitar gear mp3 database


I guess I'll only bother with pics of current gear...I've owned quite a lot of guitars, and a few amps as well.

Guitars:

Agile PS-900: Seymour Duncan Distortion/DiMarzio Air Norton, custom wiring, and a professional setup and fret level.





B.C. Rich USA Gunslinger: Joe Barden HB (custom)/Joe Barden S-Standard, Ibanez Lo-Pro Edge, and other mods/repairs to make it properly playable.





B.C. Rich USA Warlock: Joe Barden HB set





Charvel CX390: EMG 81/85 wired at 18V, custom pickguard, customized black+chrome bridge, and other small mods.





HevAri Dragonrider 7: This is my custom guitar...completely designed by me from the ground up and built by myself with help from very skilled luthiers in NY, MA, and CT. Seymour Duncan Custom-7/'59-7.








Amps:

Engl Savage 120 w/ Z-7 MIDI interface & Digital Music Corp. Ground Control MIDI floorboard
Ampeg V-412TL loaded with 2 Celestion Classic Lead 80s and 2 WGS British Lead 12s in an X configuration
VHT Deliverance 60 (I have a modified DOD YJM308 overdrive pedal that I use as a boost with this amp sometimes)
Veretone custom-built 4x12 loaded with (currently only two) VHT/Eminence P50Es.


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 25, 2009)

No pics yet, but right now it's:

Guitars: Epihone G400 VIntage SG, Gibson/Baldwin Les Paul.
Amps: Fender FM100 head, Fender FM412 cabinet.
Effects: Behringer VD-1 Vintage Distortion (Big Muff copy), MXR Blue Box, Electro-Harmonix Little Big Muff.

Fuzz machine. Kinda hard to control, but VERY powerful when harnessed.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tukaar said:


> No pics yet, but right now it's:
> 
> Guitars: Epihone G400 VIntage SG, Gibson/Baldwin Les Paul.
> Amps: Fender FM100 head, Fender FM412 cabinet.
> ...




*"Start yer postin!! Remember this is the rig CLIP thread..clips or nothin!"*


----------



## Distortion (Jan 28, 2009)

No clips? anyone?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2010)

I think this thread was a good idea, bumping this.

No pics to post of my current gear right now, but I will get on it tomorrow


----------



## Ola Englund (Jul 25, 2010)

Some of my stuff that I had at home with the smallest picture ever 

And here are the clips that 95% of you already have seen.


(minus the savage)


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 25, 2010)

SoundClick artist: Vaestmannaeyjar - page with MP3 music downloads

Mesa Studio preamp + Mesa 20:20 power amplifier +Gmajor 2 + Ibanez TT700


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 25, 2010)

This:





and This:





Equals this crap: Nakara on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 



Ola Englund said:


> *snip*



Man, your videos were the reason I brought my Savage since I couldn't find one to play nearby.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jul 25, 2010)

Well:






+





(Without that lovely RGA)

=

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/demos/Mezcla 2.mp3


Clean with the RGA and 5751 on V1: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1057412/6505/Limpio.mp3


----------



## malin (Jul 26, 2010)

Mesa Dual Rectifier
Engl E530
Korg DTR-1000
TC Major
ISP ProRackG
Furman PQ6
Furman PL Plus serie II

Ibanez JPM P3
Ibanez RG3120
Ibanez RG8420ZD
Ibanez Jem
Ibanez MA3


----------



## Alekke (Jul 26, 2010)

Schecter Blackjack c-7
Lundgren M7





ENGL 530, DBX 215, HUSH Super C, Kitty Hawk 120, ENGL Standard 2xK100 + 2xV60





DIY 212 V60





DIY TC electronic PRE







YouTube - E.N.D. - Misery Path (live in Mocvara 16.1.2010.)

E . N . D . on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

